# GON Outdoor Blast



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 19, 2011)

Who's shooting in the Bowhunter Classic and what equipment?


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think it will have to be a hunting setup.....being on a timer won't allow for resetting your sight every shot. The yardage is only out to 30yds or so, I think....you won't have any problem Squirrely man....one pin should do it.....


----------



## 2789britt (Jun 19, 2011)

i am going to it also the buck a rama, taking kids, getting ready for hunting season. but not competing though


----------



## hound dog (Jun 19, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> I think it will have to be a hunting setup.....being on a timer won't allow for resetting your sight every shot. The yardage is only out to 30yds or so, I think....you won't have any problem Squirrely man....one pin should do it.....



Yep yep and yep


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 20, 2011)

What are the Prize's for the Archery Tournament..I know it's "snap-shooting" heck, I can throttle it with the best of'em


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats right!! Pro class is 50 percent payback and hunter class is prizes like deerstands up to a new bow.Me lm going for the MONEY!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 21, 2011)

called gon and dennis lewis today and got the rules. im thinking about it


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 21, 2011)

i will be there shooting hunter with the new Obsession SS.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 21, 2011)

RAC will be running the targets. So good luck to yall. LOL


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 21, 2011)

JCBANJO02 said:


> i will be there shooting hunter with the new Obsession SS.


 

Me too!

Thanks Jody


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 24, 2011)

when u planning on going squirrel , it would probaly be on sunday for me.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 24, 2011)

Im going sat. and sun. but im shooting sunday.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 26, 2011)

yep, I am shooting Sun.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 28, 2011)

hound dog said:


> RAC will be running the targets. So good luck to yall. LOL



The state's top archers compete all weekend for bragging rights and prizes in the Bowhunter Classic.  

http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=151


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 28, 2011)

Depends if I have a Hunter setup as to whether I'll shoot in it.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 29, 2011)

Im just throwing on a set of pin sights everything else stays the same.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 29, 2011)

Where are rules on this shoot? You know time, screw in pts or nibbs, that sort of thing.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 29, 2011)

All I have is this:

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2753&cid=158

Looks like its more set up for a warm up prior to hunting season.  I'll have my hunting bow set up and ready by then.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 6, 2011)

I think The southern woods and waters web page maybe


----------



## hound dog (Jul 14, 2011)

Bring you hunting and target bows come by and shoot and say hey.

The wife and I will be there Sat. and Sun.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope to see you guys sunday


----------



## hound dog (Jul 17, 2011)

Stole this off bow hunting thread.

Todd aka Middle Georgia Sportsman said.     

Bowhunter classic info 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We will have the same classes as most 3-D shoots have, But this is the Southern Bowhunters classic so it is geared towards the hunter. You will need five arrows to compete and you will shoot five arrows go pull and score then shoot five more pull and score. The highest score from each class wins and if there are enough shooters we will award 1st-3rd places. All prizes will be given out Sunday afternoon around 3-4pm. MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN! There is no speed limit on bows and when you start you will have 10 seconds between each targets. Cost is $12 for one round or $20 for two rounds  Also be aware that Sunday is an extremely busy day and we have to stop shooting early enough to give out prizes before the blast is over so to insure you get a chance to shoot Sunday be there early. "Hint" You must be able to reload fast


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 19, 2011)

So 10 seconds to shoot each target? Or 10 secs in between them? Is it a pop up deal?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 19, 2011)

XJfire75 said:


> So 10 seconds to shoot each target? Or 10 secs in between them? Is it a pop up deal?



yep 10 sec. per. target. and there are 2 moving targets. 10 targets in all


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 19, 2011)

Neato!

What's it cost?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 19, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Stole this off bow hunting thread.
> 
> Todd aka Middle Georgia Sportsman said.
> 
> ...



and more info
http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2753&cid=177


----------



## jroberts09 (Jul 19, 2011)

asa scoring????

anybody know what bowhunter class first prize is??


----------



## mwood1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

can we shoot on friday?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 20, 2011)

mwood1985 said:


> can we shoot on friday?



Yes. Todd will be there.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 20, 2011)

hound dog said:


> yep 10 sec. per. targets and they are all moving targets on a track system.



Advertisement says 2 or 3 moving targets, is this correct...also how many targets?
I haven't gotten a hunting bow yet, waiting to see on one and trying to decide on another..I am going to try shooting my tournament bow and gap shooting with the scope and up-pin..should be a fun experience though.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 20, 2011)

Taylor Co. said:


> Advertisement says 2 or 3 moving targets, is this correct...also how many targets?
> I haven't gotten a hunting bow yet, waiting to see on one and trying to decide on another..I am going to try shooting my tournament bow and gap shooting with the scope and up-pin..should be a fun experience though.



Yep sorry. 2 movers. 10 Targets.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 22, 2011)

All set up. We had about 20 or so shooters this evening shoot. should be a good shootout tomorrow. See yall there.


----------



## mwood1985 (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah the turkey isnt fun lol got me and my Mathews a few times. but its SOOOOO addictingly fun


----------



## hound dog (Jul 24, 2011)

Had fun thanks yall.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 25, 2011)

congradulations to haven mcowen for winning the money class. i was secound in the money class and 16up won hunter. it was a blast and im talking to deniss about setting up a shoot at 12pt archery soon. if you missed it , you missed out on a lot of fun. cant wait to do it again.


----------

